# Fly rod holders for my poling platform ?



## Outkast1255 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am in need of some ideas for a fly rod holder for my poling platform. When i go scouting i am wanting to put my rod down when i am poling but want it to when i see a fish or multiple fish, to be able to put my push pole in the tibor and pick up my rod to make a few cast from the platform. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas ? A normal rod holder as you know does not work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Ifly rod holders . Google them.


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

The Nite Ize ties are pretty handy for a quick cheap fix.  

http://www.niteize.com/product/Gear-Tie-Clippable-Twist-Tie-12.asp


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

if you don't want to get your fly line tangled, greasy, or damaged while stripping line back into the motor well, steering cable, prop, or trim tabs I highly recommend you get a heavy stripping bucket that you can stand your fly rod in while poling. Pull enough line off the reel so that you never cast all the line out of the bucket.

I used to use a Scotty fly rod holder mounted on one of their gimbal mounts that I stuck in a regular rod holder that that is clamped on my poling platform. Holds the rod fine, but you can't strip off line and make a cast fast enough to catch most fish that you see.

The coolest thing about casting from the poling platform is you can make underhand casts fairly easy.


----------

